# Hurricane Harvey



## TLDR20 (Aug 25, 2017)

This has the makings of a serious shitstorm, if it hits Houston, they are saying that it could cripple the oil refineries in the area. Hopefully everyone can ride it out safely. But this could be a Katrina level disaster.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 25, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> it could cripple the oil refineries in the area.



Whether it does or not, I'll be watching for a gas price increase now.


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 25, 2017)

For those with families in and around the Texas coast, fingers crossed.  Hopefully they have headed out.....my family in Matagorda have made it to Austin to ride it out.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 25, 2017)

Yep getting pretty interesting here in Tejas, got family and friends in the Lake Jackson, Houston and Galveston areas. Gassed up the truck, boat, stocked up on bottled water and Ramen noodles. Got the go bags loaded, and will be standing by for the call.

Might get to see how this 2016 Ram 2500 4x4 handles some Texas sized hurricane puddles.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 25, 2017)

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 25, 2017)

Hopefully all of our Texas members are safe, and remain so.


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 25, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> This has the makings of a serious shitstorm, if it hits Houston, they are saying that it could cripple the oil refineries in the area. Hopefully everyone can ride it out safely. But this could be a Katrina level disaster.



Truth. Houston floods pretty badly with heavy rain as it is. The level of rain they are talking about is catastrophic.

I have family and friends in the line. Prayers out to everybody who will be affected.


----------



## Frank S. (Aug 25, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Gassed up the truck, boat, stocked up on bottled water and Roman noodles.



In all seriousness, you couldn't find anything more recent than this shit  you dug up in Pompeii?
Well. Bon appetit...



Ooh-Rah said:


> Whether it does or not, I'll be watching for a gas price increase now.



Seeing an uptick out here already.


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 25, 2017)

Frank S. said:


> Seeing an uptick out here already.



Likewise. Gas went up $0.05 since yesterday.


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 25, 2017)

.35 since yesterday.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 25, 2017)

Brought some of my wife's family in for safe keeping.

Vehicles are gassed and ready for bug out should the water start to rise.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 25, 2017)

DA SWO said:


> Brought some of my wife's family in for safe keeping.
> 
> Vehicles are gassed and ready for bug out should the water start to rise.


Stay safe out there, B. Bounce early and go far if the need arises.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 26, 2017)

Those in the affected A.O.'s, be safe. @Diamondback 2/2 , nice truck.

M.


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 26, 2017)

Gotta love Southern hospitality!

This is from a local Fox affiliate's Twitter feed. One of the locals decided to share the party with the weather clown.  Short video clip, but I genuinely laughed out loud.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 26, 2017)

Stay safe guys and gals ...  keep in touch and let us know you're ok.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 26, 2017)

[Q


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 26, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Yep getting pretty interesting here in Tejas, got family and friends in the Lake Jackson, Houston and Galveston areas. Gassed up the truck, boat, stocked up on bottled water and Ramen noodles. Got the go bags loaded, and will be standing by for the call.
> 
> Might get to see how this 2016 Ram 2500 4x4 handles some Texas sized hurricane puddles.
> View attachment 19496


That's a nice looking truck.


----------



## AWP (Aug 26, 2017)

There's a fine line between "hurricane party" and "GTFO"; may everyone make the right decision and stay safe.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 26, 2017)

I cast a spell of hate and disgust at cock-fucks who profiteer during times of crisis....(I'll never forget the evening of 9/11 and nearly every gas station in Minneapolis was selling for well over $5/gallon. 

Man confronts alleged Texas price gouger in Harvey prep | Daily Mail Online

I mock those who are forced to pay profiteers such prices because they are not prepared.  At any one time, I am sure to have enough water/canned goods/gas to weather a pretty serious power outage or snow storm.

Come on people, just pick up an extra case of water at the grocery store from time to time.  It's not that complicted.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 26, 2017)

Wife read this quote to me yesterday- I guess we have learned a little bit since Katrina in communicating the seriousness of an event. 

People not evacuating for hurricane told to put Social Security numbers on arms


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 26, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> Wife read this quote to me yesterday- I guess we have learned a little bit since Katrina in communicating the seriousness of an event.
> 
> People not evacuating for hurricane told to put Social Security numbers on arms



He should add...."and we'll send your asses a bill if we need to send a helicopter to rescue you".


----------



## Poccington (Aug 26, 2017)

I hope all the Texas based SS members and family members have a relatively uneventful few days.

Stay safe.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 26, 2017)

Still waiting for bad weather.
winds 25G35.
Environmental Liars are promising rains and TS winds tonight.
We shall see.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 26, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I cast a spell of hate and disgust at cock-fucks who profiteer during times of crisis....(I'll never forget the evening of 9/11 and nearly every gas station in Minneapolis was selling for well over $5/gallon.
> 
> Man confronts alleged Texas price gouger in Harvey prep | Daily Mail Online
> 
> ...




Interesting perspective on price gouging:Why Economists Love Price Gouging, And Why It's So Rare


----------



## Frank S. (Aug 26, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> View attachment 19496



If you die, can I have your truck?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 26, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> Interesting perspective on price gouging:Why Economists Love Price Gouging, And Why It's So Rare



Yeah but....

I would submit that there is a distinct difference between price gouging and profiteering.  

- Snow storm and the price of snow blowers go up?  Price gouging, but legal and fair.
- City drinking water is contaminated and you skyrocket the price of bottled water?  Profiteering and shady as fuck.
_
Who deems which is which?  I don't know, and I'll fall the way of former Supreme Court Justice Potter Stewart's often misquoted take on what defines "hard-core pornography, "I shall not today attempt further to define the kinds of material I understand to be embraced within that shorthand description; and perhaps I could never succeed in intelligibly doing so. But I know it when I see it, and the motion picture involved in this case is not that."_


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 26, 2017)

Frank S. said:


> If you die, can I have your truck?



Sure if you want the payment that goes with it.:dead:


----------



## Frank S. (Aug 26, 2017)

I was gonna leave it in your name. You know, as a tribute like. Yeah that's it.

:-"


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 27, 2017)

Frank S. said:


> I was gonna leave it in your name. You know, as a tribute like. Yeah that's it.
> 
> :-"



 My hero Frank S., morphs into the John Lovitz of SS.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 27, 2017)

Weather Channel Guy gets mopho bonus points....





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155766292640921


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 27, 2017)

That was nice....respect!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 27, 2017)

[QU8


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 27, 2017)

Wimpy storm as far as San Antonio is concerned.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 27, 2017)

DA SWO said:


> Wimpy storm as far as San Antonio is concerned.



Aren't you like 150 miles from the coast?


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 27, 2017)

San Antonio got lucky when Harvey started to turn away from that area.....family in Bryan/College Station area is only getting pounded with rain...but a lot of rain and it's not letting up. Too much of a good thing.....


----------



## 81FO (Aug 27, 2017)

Hey, just wanted to offer prayers and support for anyone in the strike zone. Any memebers affected? 

Been through several in my life, can empathize with the stress.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 27, 2017)

Kraut783 said:


> San Antonio got lucky when Harvey started to turn away from that area.....family in Bryan/College Station area is only getting pounded with rain...but a lot of rain and it's not letting up. Too much of a good thing.....


We had a dry slot over the city that killed everything coming over (1.94" at the airport).
53mph gust was recorded, that's nothing really.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 27, 2017)

DA SWO said:


> We had a dry slot over the city that killed everything coming over (1.94" at the airport).
> 53mph gust was recorded, that's nothing really.



You are lucky. Houston looks underwater...


----------



## Ranger Psych (Aug 27, 2017)

I will more than likely be a commercial vulture executing loads in support of relief/recovery efforts.  Good money there for a flatbed.


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 28, 2017)

My sister and her family, and my mother used to live just north of Houston.  My mom's dead now, but my sister and family are in Dallas.  My sis texted me a pic of her former home, about 6' under water.

I do have some friends in the Houston area and haven't heard squat.  I am sure they are OK.

They are evacuating Ben Taub, a level 1 trauma center with many ICUs.  No small task, and can't fly out a single patient.  Herculean operation.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 28, 2017)

Devildoc said:


> My sister and her family, and my mother used to live just north of Houston.  My mom's dead now, but my sister and family are in Dallas.  My sis texted me a pic of her former home, about 6' under water.
> 
> I do have some friends in the Houston area and haven't heard squat.  I am sure they are OK.
> 
> They are evacuating Ben Taub, a level 1 trauma center with many ICUs.  No small task, and can't fly out a single patient.  Herculean operation.



Wife's uncle lives in Conroe, waiting to hear from him as Conroe got the mandatory evac order (yesterday ?).

Houston Mayor should have issued a voluntary evac order, with mandatory for the downtown area.


----------



## 1FastSUV (Aug 28, 2017)

Golf course in Ft Myers, Fla


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 28, 2017)

Like most people, most residents have waited till the last possible minute to leave and are from reports very slow going leaving the area.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 28, 2017)

So meanwhile in Texas:wall:

Facebook is pretty overloaded with friends making goofy posts, jet skiing down the streets, catching fish in their living room,  floating down the streets on floats and tubes drinking beer.

Man Houston is jacked up right now, and although I know everything will work itself out, it's painful to see that kinda devastation in my state. That said, damn proud of the first responders and yes my fellow Texans, making light of a nasty situation where possible and not missing a chance to barbecue and drink beer!

God bless the Great state of Texas!


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 28, 2017)

Great DOD response!

This is the U.S. military’s response to Hurricane Harvey


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 28, 2017)

No other place on earth...lol


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 29, 2017)

DA SWO said:


> Still waiting for bad weather.
> winds 25G35.
> Environmental Liars are promising rains and TS winds tonight.
> We shall see.



It seems like the environmental liars were right. At least about Houston...


----------



## Frank S. (Aug 29, 2017)

RIP to the victims who lost their life. 
Houston Police officer drowns in Hurricane Harvey floodwaters


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 29, 2017)

Frank S. said:


> RIP to the victims who lost their life.
> Houston Police officer drowns in Hurricane Harvey floodwaters



Shit.  RIP.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 29, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> It seems like the environmental liars were right. At least about Houston...



Not exactly...  not saying man wasn't a contributor to weather extremes but this isn't some new trend.  Tropical storms happen and flooding is a result at time.

Major floods of Texas


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 29, 2017)

RackMaster said:


> Not exactly...  not saying man wasn't a contributor to weather extremes but this isn't some new trend.  Tropical storms happen and flooding is a result at time.
> 
> Major floods of Texas



I was referencing his individual post, which was devoid of context, other than they were promising rain...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 29, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> I was referencing his individual post, which was devoid of context, other than they were promising rain...



Rain! What Rain?:-"


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 29, 2017)

Good article about Houston and The Flood:

The 500-year flood: Why Houston was so underprepared for Harvey

And just so we don't assume it's _just_ Houston, they are warning communities 50 miles away of the downstream effects (pun intended):

Levee breach due to Harvey forces evacuation in Houston suburb


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 29, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> It seems like the environmental liars were right. At least about Houston...


I was referencing San Antonio.
Environmental Liars would be TV Weather Geeks.
I'll be more exact next time.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 29, 2017)

Devildoc said:


> Good article about Houston and The Flood:
> 
> The 500-year flood: Why Houston was so underprepared for Harvey
> 
> ...


Local news is saying it's a 1000 year flood.
49 plus inches with another 15 forecast.


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 29, 2017)

DA SWO said:


> Local news is saying it's a 1000 year flood.
> 49 plus inches with another 15 forecast.



I had not known until I read that article that the 500-year flood, 1,000, 15, whatever, was based on probability models and not on past events.


----------



## Frank S. (Aug 29, 2017)

Almost 5.000 years old. And if it could talk, it probably wouldn't want to.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 29, 2017)

[QU8


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 29, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I think this will have a greater impact than Katrina did.
> 
> How much rain did you get in SA?
> 
> The first house I ever bought was off h Marbach Rd just west of Loop 410. Right at the corner of Gold Dust and Sawtooth.


1.94" at the airport.


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 29, 2017)

Frank S. said:


> RIP to the victims who lost their life.
> Houston Police officer drowns in Hurricane Harvey floodwaters



Damn...Rest in Peace Brother


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 29, 2017)

Navy destroyer collides with building in downtown Houston

Prayers for the skipper and crew.


----------



## Frank S. (Aug 29, 2017)

So much tragedy. Dios mio.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 29, 2017)

[QU


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 29, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I think this will have a greater impact than Katrina did.
> 
> How much rain did you get in SA?
> 
> The first house I ever bought was off h Marbach Rd just west of Loop 410. Right at the corner of Gold Dust and Sawtooth.



I saw a graphic this morning on a website with the predictive amount of gallons with Katrina and with Harvey. Harvey is producing significantly more rain, something like a factor of ten.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 29, 2017)

Somewhere in the United States today, Best Buy executives had a collective head explosion.

Best Buy says high price on water at south Texas store was mistake by employees


----------



## Kaldak (Aug 29, 2017)

Did the reporter leave his actual phone number at the bottom of the article next to his name? Ballsy move.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 29, 2017)

This poor woman is at the end of her rope, I'm sure CNN gal was not expecting this.


----------



## 81FO (Aug 29, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> View attachment 19544





Now that's how you   Improvise, Adapt & Overcome!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 30, 2017)

So the big problem for Houston right now is the Arkema Chemicals plant.  Unless things clear fast to get generators onsite the thing will most likely blow.  My chemical industry friend says "organic" is bad juju when it comes to chemicals.  The first order was mandatory evac at 1.5 mile radius, current order is evac at 3 mile radius.  Based on everything I've been told this thing is going: Arkema Warns It Can’t Prevent Potential Chemical Explosion in Texas


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 30, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Somewhere in the United States today, Best Buy executives had a collective head explosion.
> 
> Best Buy says high price on water at south Texas store was mistake by employees


Divide the price by the number of bottles and it isn't gouging.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 30, 2017)

DA SWO said:


> Divide the price by the number of bottles and it isn't gouging.



Right.  That's what the story said too....the register was not programmed to sell by the case the the drone sales associates just did the math and priced by the case.  I am pretty sure I read that the Best Buy in question is under water now.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 31, 2017)

Thanks Obama.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 2, 2017)

A former Corpsman of mine who lives in Houston posted this.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 2, 2017)

Dear Texas, how many times do we have to rebuild the same house? (You're next Florida)

Pretty good argument on why the Government should get out of the NFIP. 2% of flood victims account for 40% of all insurance claims. It's a very sensitive time right now to be discussing renewing the NFIP, so I'm willing to bet that Congress will extend it.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 2, 2017)

I cannot watch any of the online fundraisers without thinking of the "Grail" of appeals.....

The look on Mike Myers face throughout this is brilliant and when they cut to Chris Tucker is almost as good....


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 2, 2017)

Derp.


----------

